# Bogey is now a Good Canine Citizen



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations! That's quite an accomplishment. Especially under those circumstances.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats on Bogey's GCC, way to go boy and mom!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOHOO! Congratulations to you and Bogey! Sounds like Bogey did an amazing job. And you must be so proud that all your hard work paid off.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I wrote his name in my nicest cursive tonight with all the titles after it that I think we could earn together. What a great feeling! Maybe a CD? RN? TDI?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Bogey!!! Great job to the both of you for all the hard work.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Bogey!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job to you and Bogey. I'm sure you're very proud- especially that he did so well with all the distractions. And I would have been annoyed about the kid too- not at the kid but at the parents. Glad it all worked out though! I never knew how involved the test was until recently! I'm gonna start Harvey in a class geared towards that soon so hopefully it will help. Anyway congrats to you both


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bogey, you are the BEST boy. Nice work on becoming a CGC. I think you could also earn (in cursive) RE and CDX with your mom!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yahoooo, way to go!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo! You are so right to be proud of yours and Bogey's passing the test. And when things happen that might upset my dogs I can get annoyed too  Banging on a door and dogs barking and Bogey still passing is awesome. Congratulations


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOOHOO.. Big congrats to Bogie and you. Sounds like it was a hole in one night!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Congrats on the CGC. I am sure you can get all those titles you are dreaming of, go for it!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! That is always such a great feeling. Good job Bogey and Bogey's Mom!


----------

